

Beware of MySQL 5.6 server UUID when cloning slaves - tdieds
http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2014/01/21/beware-mysql-5-6-server-uuid-cloning-slaves/

======
vampirechicken
Too bad that column doesn't have a unique constraint on it.

